
Heat map: Terrorism around the world (the U.S. is among the least affected) - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2012/12/06/heat-map-terrorism-around-the-world-the-u-s-is-among-the-least-affected/?tid=socialss
======
a_bonobo
I was wondering how relatively peaceful countries like Australia could be
included, here's why (from the linked report)

>As an example, it includes an incident that occurred in Sydney, Australia in
2006. On this occasion a group a men threw rocks at Synagogues in a large
suburb of Sydney damaging windows and nearby cars. This demonstrates the
comprehensive span of the events recorded in the GTD.

Weird to include this.

